# properties of plastic



## طولانكو (21 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..وكل عام وانتم بخير
لو سمحت اريد مساعدتكم في ايجاد كتب ومراجع عن
خصائص البلاستيك وانواعه وكيفيه خلطه مع الفيبر 
وشكرا علي مساعدتكم ....وارجو الرد


----------



## ديدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي لا تذهب بعيدا حالا سوف يكون أمامك كل ما طلبت
بعد قليل


----------



## ديدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

Wood-Plastic Composites
Wiley-Interscience; 1 edition (August 31, 2007) | English | 0470148918 | 706 pages | PDF | 17.24 MB



Reinforced Plastics Handbook, Third Edition by Donald V. Rosato
Publisher: Elsevier Science; 3 edition (January 25, 2005) | ISBN: 1856174506 | Pages: 1082 | PDF | 87 MB




Publisher: William Andrew; 2 edition (January 14, 2000) | ISBN: 0815514212 | Pages: 604 | PDF | 33.3 MB



The Concise Encyclopedia of Plastics 
Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (March 2000) | ISBN: 0792384962 | Pages: 728 | PDF | 59.41 MB



Plastics Technology Handbook 
Publisher: CRC Press; 4 edition (December 19, 2006) | ISBN: 0849370396 | Pages: 896 | PDF | 11 MB



modern plastics handbook
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (March 24, 2000) | ISBN: 0070267146 | Pages: 1298 | PDF | 16.7 MB



Coloring of Plastics by Robert A. 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 2 edition (May 23, 2003) | ISBN: 0471139068 | Pages: 472 | PDF | 11.26 MB



Handbook Polymer Testing Physical Methods 
Publisher: CRC Press; 1 edition (January 21, 1999) | ISBN: 0824701712 | Pages: 845 | DJVU | 8.4 MB



Thermoplastics Thermoplastic Composites Technical Information Plastics Users 
Publisher: Elsevier Science | ISSN 1856174786 | 2007-08-23 | PDF | 944 Pages | 4.3 MB



Thermoforming: A Plastics Processing Guide, Second Edition 
Publisher: CRC Press | pages: 241 | 1998 | ISBN: 1566766257 | PDF | 52 mb 


تحياتي . . .


----------



## ديدين (21 أغسطس 2010)

James P. Harrington, "Who's Who in Plastics Polymers"
CRC; 1st edition (May 9, 2000) | English | 1566769221 | 680 pages | PDF | 44.66 MB
http://depositfiles.com/files/3p85yhoa0/1566769221.rar 


Plastics Fundamentals, Properties, and Testing
Publisher: CRC | 280 pages | July 18, 2008 | ISBN 1420080601 | PDF | 3 MB
http://uploadbox.com/files/42f8f39e50 


From Polymers to Plastics by Van der Vegt (2005)
Publisher: VSSD | ISBN: 9071301621 | 2005 | Pages: 240 | PDF | 1.37 MB

Treatment of properties and structure of polymers and behaviour of plastics materials.
http://www.gigasize.com/get.php?d=m6ojd4zqf4c


----------



## طولانكو (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا المجهود الرائع المتميز
ولكني لا اعرف لا يمكن تنزيل هذه الكتب معي ليه؟؟
فهل يمكن مساعدتي*


----------



## ديدين (22 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم طولانكو
أنت طلبت كتب و مراجع و أنا أجبتك مباشرة بالإنتظار قليلا و أن لا تذهب بعيدا
لكنك ذهبت . . .
على كل حال سأضع لك اللينكات مرة أخرى و أتمنى أن تجيب و لو قليلا عن تطلعاتك


*Wood-Plastic Composites*
*Wiley-Interscience; 1 edition (August 31, 2007) | English | 0470148918 | 706**pages | PDF | 17.24 MB*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/27233441/1ff0e1d/0470148918.rar.html*​ 

*Reinforced Plastics Handbook, Third Edition by Donald V. Rosato*
*Publisher: Elsevier Science; 3 edition (January 25, 2005) | ISBN: 1856174506** | **Pages: 1082 | PDF | 87 MB*​ 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/341901724/0719.rar*​ 

*Publisher: William Andrew; 2 edition (January 14, 2000) | ISBN: 0815514212** | **Pages: 604 | PDF | 33.3 MB*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/367756856/1224.rar*​ 

*The Concise Encyclopedia of Plastics*
*Publisher: Springer; 1 edition (March 2000) | ISBN: 0792384962 | Pages: 728** | **PDF | 59.41 MB*
*http://depositfiles.com/files/s9lbpvskf*​ 

*Plastics Technology Handbook *
*Publisher: CRC Press; 4 edition (December 19, 2006) | ISBN: 0849370396** | **Pages: 896 | PDF | 11 MB*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/404234039/1602..rar.html*​ 

*modern plastics handbook*
*Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional; 1 edition (March 24, 2000) | ISBN**: 0070267146 | **Pages: 1298 | PDF | 16.7 MB*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/381670721/1315.rar*​ 

*Coloring of Plastics by Robert A**. *
*Publisher: Wiley-Interscience; 2 edition (May 23, 2003) | ISBN: 0471139068** | **Pages: 472 | PDF | 11.26 MB*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/54164188/9efe7ea/1729.rar.html*​ 
handbook polymer testing physical methods
*Publisher: CRC Press; 1 edition (January 21, 1999) | ISBN: 0824701712** | **Pages: 845 | DJVU | 8.4 MB*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/403527888/1562.rar*​ 

*Thermoforming: A Plastics Processing Guide, Second Edition*
*Publisher: CRC Press | pages: 241 | 1998 | ISBN: 1566766257 | PDF | 52 mb*
*http://hotfile.com/dl/38233795/b52215b/Thermoforming__Plastics_Processing_Guide.rar.html*​ 

Plastics Materials, Seventh Edition by J A Brydson (1999)
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann | ISBN: 0750641320 | 1999 | Pages: 944 | PDF | 52 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WUUMFMAT 

*أن كنت تحتاج أكثر فاطلب أخي الكريم*​


----------



## f_abady (26 سبتمبر 2010)

لو ممكن كتب عن الفيبر الطبيعى والصناعى وطرق المعالجه والاختبارات


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً على الرد المحترم


----------

